# Sending Baggage on an Earlier Train



## Mid_Atlantic (May 8, 2016)

My family will be taking the Capitol Limited to Chicago, have a long layover, and then transfer to another train. Both our boarding station and our final destination do not have checked baggage service. However, I could check my baggage the day before our trip in Washington, DC and pick up our checked bags in Chicago. Doing this will make it easier to board the train at the start of the trip and could reduce baggage storage fees in Chicago.

Is this a sensible idea or will I have problems doing this?


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 8, 2016)

Not sure with different origin and destination on your tickets if Amtrak will accept checked bags. The issue would be trying to have the computer attach the checked bags to your ticket.


----------



## the_traveler (May 8, 2016)

Also - not very likely - if the inbound train is VERY late and they have to hold the outbound train, they many have you go from one train directly to the other. (It has happened.)

An example is if the inbound train arrives at 2:15 pm, and they hold the 2 pm train for connecting passengers. The outbound train loads and departs by 2:25. You can either go into the station to claim your bags (and those unclaimed are kept locked up, so you will need to find an employee from the unclaimed baggage office first) or board the train without your bags. They will not hold the train for you to get your bags.


----------



## OBS (May 11, 2016)

There is no computer tracking of checked baggage, so that won't be a problem.

The scenario about late inbound train, however could pose a problem. How long is your layover?


----------



## Mid_Atlantic (May 12, 2016)

My layover is 5.5 hours. Plus I can drop my baggage late enough to ensure it is on the same train I am on to Chicago.


----------



## the_traveler (May 12, 2016)

I'm confused!

You say your layover (in Chicago I presume) is 5.5 hours, but you also say you can drop your bags late enough so it is on the same train *TO* Chicago. Say this would be in Washington were you connect. Why can't you check them in Washington on your connection there? (Reading you original post you do say that both your origin and destination stations do not offer baggage service.)

So reply #3 still stands. What if your inbound train to Chicago is 4.5 to 6 hours late? You may not have time to collect your checked baggage and then board you outbound train.

If you are on a Superliners coming into Chicago, there is a large luggage storage area on the lower level. If you are arriving on a single level train, there is plenty of storage space above your seat and at the end of the car. You an request assistance with your baggage at the connecting stations. Also the conductor and/or attendant can assist you on the trains.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 12, 2016)

Amtrak has a link to Luggage Free a pay service that ships your bags from your home to your destination for a fee. Based on you making an extra trip to get your bags to a checked point then the worry in Chicago, this may be worth the fee. (www.luggagefree.com/Amtrak)


----------

